

Study: Cell phone bans don't reduce accidents - bshep
http://www.cnn.com/2010/US/01/29/cellphone.study/index.html

======
bshep
FTA: "Lund said the Highway Loss Data Institute is trying to determine why the
ban does not have an impact on the rate of accidents.[...]drivers [...] may be
resorting to using hands-free devices, whose accident rates are the same as
hand-held devices, he said."

So what's next? Cell phone jammers on the highways?

